
Google's Diversity Rumpus – The Fun Thing Is He's Right About the Cause - workerIbe
https://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2017/08/07/googles-diversity-rumpus-the-fun-thing-is-hes-right-about-the-cause-of-the-gender-disparity/#3820983e2b41
======
sp332
How on earth did this get published... Here's my main question, as stated by
Marco Rogers: "This is what I don't understand about these white dudes. They
will _admit_ to a history of racial and gender discrimination. Yet they insist
on starting current arguments from the basis that the representation we see
today is justified. How does that make sense?"
[https://twitter.com/polotek/status/894551256596832256](https://twitter.com/polotek/status/894551256596832256)

This was a cover article in the Atlantic: "Why Is Silicon Valley So Awful to
Women?" [https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/04/why-
is-...](https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/04/why-is-silicon-
valley-so-awful-to-women/517788/) Discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13871915](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13871915)

Gender disparity is extra high in computer science and engineering subjects.
[http://d3i6fh83elv35t.cloudfront.net/newshour/wp-
content/upl...](http://d3i6fh83elv35t.cloudfront.net/newshour/wp-
content/uploads/2015/04/Cummins.bachelors-degrees-1024x553.png) We know there
were historically more women [http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-
news/computer-programmin...](http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-
news/computer-programming-used-to-be-womens-work-718061/) so it's not like you
can argue that it's just momentum, let alone genetics. The article is
factually wrong from top to bottom.

